# which subwoofer setup should i use?



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

i am just starting the home theater construction ( 1 whole wall framed so far ) but my 4400h is new in the box on the floor.... its so purrrtttyyy !!!

i am planning ahead for the subwoofer. i have a beringer ep-4000 that i was going to use as a dedicated sub amp. i am emailing john at aes about ordering two speakers. i don't know which way is a better way to go. i am leaning to the second option in the attached .jpg because the wattage is so much higher. any thoughts about individual sub channels vs. a single channel feeding two woofers in dedicated enclosures?? john can build the woofers in either 8 ohm or 4 ohm so i have options.

the ep-4000 is rated to 2 ohms when using both channels ( not bridged ). its rated 1250 rms and 2000 peak on each channel. should i change to 2 ohm speakers and go this route? 

thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

O-H...

Option 1.
Dolby Atmos decodes up to 4 subs.
Your receiver does 7.2. 

However, you could do Option 2 if you run a 2nd sub amp and 2 more subs and still be at 7.2.


----------



## ericlilleness (Feb 5, 2015)

When you double your power you gain 3dB


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

When you double your speakers you gain 3dB, 6dB with doubled amp power.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I was running two sets of identical speakers at 8 ohms as A+B. My brother is an electrical engineer, told me to set my receiver to 4ohms and wire the speakers so that they would behave as a 4 ohm speaker. The difference was amazing. Same receiver, same speakers, but when they were wired at 4 ohms the power, punch, impact, whatever you want to call it was at least doubled. I would definitely go for option 1.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

rdcollns said:


> I was running two sets of identical speakers at 8 ohms as A+B. My brother is an electrical engineer, told me to set my receiver to 4ohms and wire the speakers so that they would behave as a 4 ohm speaker. The difference was amazing. Same receiver, same speakers, but when they were wired at 4 ohms the power, punch, impact, whatever you want to call it was at least doubled. I would definitely go for option 1.


That is exactly the info I was looking for. Thank you. You wrote option 1 but I think you meant option 2... speakers in parallel cutting the overall resistance in half and doubling the amp output.



BP1Fanatic said:


> O-H...
> 
> Option 1.
> Dolby Atmos decodes up to 4 subs.
> ...


I-O !! Go Bucks !!


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

david yurik said:


> That is exactly the info I was looking for. Thank you. You wrote option 1 but I think you meant option 2... speakers in parallel cutting the overall resistance in half and doubling the amp output.


Yeah, I flipped the options. Hope you love the results.


----------

